# doc says my milk is no good- my fault?



## Shecky (Jul 15, 2004)

my baby is 9 weeks old and 3rd % for wieght; he essentially gained less than a pound above his 8 lbs 5 oz birth wight in 9 weeks. the ped thinks it is because my milk doesn't have enough fat. she said it is b/c I lost too much weight, but I gained 50 overall, and have only lost 25 lbs, all of which came off in the first month when he was still gaining. I have been at the same weight for over five weeks. I am not trying to lose and I eat whatever I want, including fatty foods, when I can find the time. has anyone ever been told their milk isn't fat enough (volume seems fine)? is there anything I can do, eat, or take to increase fat content?

right now, ped has me giving him 2 oz of formula after every feeding.

I'm feeling low about this, feeling like the failure is mine, or at least my body's failure. perhpas tat is b.c ped said my baby was starving. I am really frustrated and don't want to give up bf-ing, but if my milk isn't good anyway...

I don't know. I tried to find articles, but couldn't locate any on this topic. would appreciate input. thanks.


----------



## JanetF (Oct 31, 2004)

Hi
Rest assured that you are not the first women who's been told this. But doctors are notoriously bad at knowing about breastmilk. Hugs to you mama and toss the bottle and keep the baby on the boob!

So, first off your doc doesn't know what they're talking about. Giving your baby formula is not the best food for them. Your body is making the best food and only food your baby needs for the next, at least, 6 months. Weight gain is not ON ITS OWN a good indicator of your baby's health. If your baby is bright, happy, producing lots of wet nappies and pooey nappies then what they weigh is pretty irrelevant.

If you're in the US get to your local La Leche League and they can tell you all this and more about how your breasts are providing your baby with the most perfect nutrition. Your body knew how to grow that baby, right? Well now your baby knows how to grow that baby for another couple of years.

If you continue to supplement your baby may indeed gain a little weight - or they may not. But what will certainly happen is
a.your milk will dry up as demand creates supply with milk and your baby won't be telling your body how much to make
b.your baby will be getting stuff into it's body which has little nutritional value in comparison with breast milk and doesn't give it protection against disease or grow it's brain properly or the billion other things which only bm can provide
c.you'll spend lots of money on formula, bottles, sterilising stuff and make parenting a lot more inconvenient and difficult for yourself as you also spend more time at the doctor as bubs has no immune protection.

Dump the doctor. You may as well ask bus drivers about nutrition for babies if this is all doctors can tell us! Trust your body and yourself! You are all this baby needs. We didn't pump extra nutrition into your body while bubs was in your belly. So there's no need to do it now.

I'll just hunt through my files and find you some more info. There is no need for you to feel guilty and every need for that doctor to get a good smack over the back of the head for stressing you out!

Hugs,
J


----------



## JanetF (Oct 31, 2004)

101 Reasons to Breastfeed www.promom.org

Written by Leslie Burby, brought to you by ProMoM.
© 1998-2003 ProMoM, Inc. All rights reserved. (Revised June 14, 2001.)

The American Academy of Pediatrics recommends it
According to the most recent statement of the Academy, "Human milk is the preferred feeding for all infants, including premature and sick newborns. It is recommended that breastfeeding continue for at least the first 12 months, and thereafter for as long as mutually desired."
A.A.P. Breastfeeding Policy Statement: Breastfeeding and the Use of Human Milk (http://www.aap.org/policy/re9729.html)

If you want the other 100 reasons go to the web site.

Spread the word! Link to this page using one of our 101 reasons to breastfeed buttons.


----------



## crunchy_mama (Oct 11, 2004)

I am not any type of expert on this, but I say please please find a lactation consultant, hopefully one will respond on here. I do know that feeding the baby formula will only interfere with supply, however don't know if it is necessary. All I can say is stick in there. You are not a failure, your body is not bad. You can always try to encourage your little one to eat more, how often do they eat now? Keeping them close helps them to eat often. Good Luck! I hope other more educated moms stop in for help!
amanda


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

I could type out all these questions that pop in my mind when a read your post, but I believe you need to actually speak to someone. a IBCLC, that a certified lacation consultant, they do charge by the hour, but most will work out some type of payment if you can not afford it, you should be able to find one in the phone book, if you are in a city. Also, someone mentioned contacting a La Leche Leader, their infomation is free, and she will be able to help you better then we can over the web. LLL leaders have undergone training in bf, and LLL is regarded as THE authority on bfing. You can find a leader in your area here http://www.lalecheleague.org/leaderinfo.html
call them, they can help you. Good luck.


----------



## mirlee (Jul 30, 2002)

Shecky, the advice given so far is right on target. I was told the same thing by the ped who visited me in the hopital. He INSISTED that I should supplement.

Your breastmilk is fine. Nurse your child on demand and all will be well.

The ped you have is clearly misinformed about breastfeeding. I suggest you search out a local mom's group for sugggestions on doctors who support breastfeeding.


----------



## ashleep (Jul 20, 2004)

I agree about the IBCLC and lactation consultant. Something that you can do right away is start nursing longer on one side(if you're not already). Maybe your babe is switching sides too soon and not getting the fatty milk? Good luck to you! Don't give up- you CAN do this!


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

Leaders are not allowed to ID as such on public boards.

I am a volunteer lactation specialist for a major bfing suport organization. Ahem.

Is you baby lethargic? Listless, like a rag doll?
Is he producing 6-8 cloth diapers a day, and several poopy ones?
How often a day does he nurse?
Has his suck been evaluated by a IBCLC?
Giving 2 oz of formula after every feed will spell the end of your supply. Most newborns only take 2 oz at a feeding.
If your supply is low, supplementing is neccessary tho.
You may need to increase your supply.
If baby is not nursing/gaining well, you need to work with an experienced LLL Leader or a IBCLC.
Your baby's weight gain should be determined from his lowest weight after birth, not from his birth weight. If you had an IV for a while in labor, his weight at birth might have been artificially raised.
Babies (0-3 mos) should gain 4-7 oz a week. Your baby has not gained enough, but the reasons for slow weight gain that your ped told you are completely wrong and ridiculous.
There is nothing to do to increase the fat of your milk (unless you were extremely undernourished).
Key is getting a good latch and nursing frequently, at this point, try for at least every 2 hours from start of one feed to start of the next.
Get a good breastpump for a LC (ie: Medela or Ameda). Pump after a nursing session that does not go well, and/or several times throughout the day. Give what you get out to baby aong with the supplement.

More tips to increase your milk:

http://www.kellymom.com/bf/supply/low-supply.html

Ask us any more questions you might have. Keep us updated!


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

Nursing on one side for several feedings in a row is a good idea. It will help the baby get all the high-fat hindmilk.

Your ped sounds like an idiot. Personally, I ignore anything a ped says about sleeping and eating b/c they don't study it in med school and so anything they say is from their personal viewpoint. Also, those growth charts he is relying on were developed from formula-fed midwestern white infants - we're talking big, fast-growing kids! As long as your baby poops and pees regularly and seems to be happy and meeting milestones, he is fine! Some babies just grow slower. But definitely ditch the formula - it will only make your milk dry up.


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Galatea*
Nursing on one side for several feedings in a row is a good idea. It will help the baby get all the high-fat hindmilk.

Galatea, if her baby has only gained a lb in 9 weeks, nurisng on one side only is not recced. Baby needs the fat and other nutrients such as protein and calcium from both breasts!

Quote:

Your ped sounds like an idiot. Personally, I ignore anything a ped says about sleeping and eating b/c they don't study it in med school and so anything they say is from their personal viewpoint. Also, those growth charts he is relying on were developed from formula-fed midwestern white infants - we're talking big, fast-growing kids! As long as your baby poops and pees regularly and seems to be happy and meeting milestones, he is fine! Some babies just grow slower. But definitely ditch the formula - it will only make your milk dry up.
No, I disagree. Babies that have only gained 1 lb in 9 weeks are not getting enough breastmilk. her supply at this point is too low and needs to be increased. In the meantime, supplementing is probably neccessary!

Even slow growing babies should have gained 2 lbs in 2 mos, not just 1 lb.


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

I would add, make sure you are drinking at last 8 oz of water every time you nurse. Get a bottle of water before you sit down to nurse.

Eat well. 3 meals plus several snacks.

Lie down every afternoon with your baby and try for a 1 hr nap. This increases bfing hormones.


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

I am a bastion of untruth...







:


----------



## broodymama (May 3, 2004)

Shecky - I don't have any advice for you (I'm currently bf'ing my first), but these ladies have given you some excellent info. I just wanted to give you







and encouragement - don't give up, your body can do it!


----------



## shelbean91 (May 11, 2002)

It does sound like you've got some stuff to work on, but your doc saying your bm isn't fatty enough is just dumb. I've heard of women being told they only make 'skim' milk. When you think about it, though, DUH!! Show me a cow that makes skim milk! Cows can't make skim milk, that is something that is done after the fact.

Breastmilk is made for infants. Period. It does sound like you may have a bad latch or something, but you WILL be able to resolve it. It may take some work, but it's worth it. (Coming from someone who took a month to realize my ds1 wasn't nursing effectively, then 3 more months trying to get it fixed. He was 4 mos old before he nursed exclusively.)


----------



## Mrs Dimples (Apr 17, 2004)

Aw, Galatea!









This is indeed a situation in which you could benefit from a visit with an IBCLC. In all but a very, VERY few cases, breastmilk is all your baby needs. But if something is amiss, ie a bad latch or a lazy suck or some other factor that is causing your babe to not be able to transfer milk effectively, then you need to fix it so
1. your babe gets enough to eat, and
2. your supply is kept healthy

An IBCLC can give you very personalized, specific-to-your-situation advice, maybe set you up with a baby scale so you can keep close tabs on your baby's weight, maybe get you a system to give your baby all the supplemental feedings at the breast so thta you get stimulated even as you are supplementing, recommend a pump for you if necessary to increase your supply until your babe learns to keep it up on their own. LLL can be a great resource, but the advice and experience will vary depending on your group, and the leader may or may not be qualified to give you the level of help you need. It WILL be worth it to seek out a good LC and follow through on this. You can do it - women don't make "skim" milk, that is a drastic oversimplification of a complex problem and telling you to supplement in your compromised situation will indeed be the end of your nursing relationship. How you pursue this will change the course of your entire breastfeeding history. Get help, your babe needs your milk to grow big and healthy and supplementing with formula by bottle is probably not the best way to do that.







to you mama, please let us know how it goes.

BTW, here is a website where you can find yourself an IBCLC near you:
www.ilca.com


----------



## Bethla (May 29, 2004)

My son had several surgeries after birth and the doctors were concerned about him gaining weight. They wanted me to pump and add some formula to the milk to add extra calories. I dutifuly did this for a few weeks but only for a couple bottles of milk a day. Of course I didn't tell them that! He didn't want the bottles. Well, miraculously he completely refused to take a bottle and nursed completely. He did fine at gaining weight.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:

Leaders are not allowed to ID as such on public boards.

I am a volunteer lactation specialist for a major bfing suport organization. Ahem.










Just wanted to add the fact that even malnourished women make approximately the same *quality* bmilk that overnourished women make. It is *quantity* that is most severly affected.

Definately take the very good advice already given. Try to increase time at the breast (comfort nursing, too). You might consider not giving suppliments in a bottle, rather a small cup (a shot glass works well) or through a tube. If the problem does not right itself quickly, perhaps a SNS would be helpful.

Good luck!

Kay


----------



## mamatoady (Mar 16, 2004)

I really feel for you. My daughter was a very slow gainer and I still wonder about the fat content of my milk and she's two! She floated around 3-6% for her weight until she was about a year old and then she floated up to about 12%. I have no idea where she is now, but she's 26 pounds.

I think you should contact a LLL person in your area, they can be wonderful and help you figure out whether your doctor is really insane or if your baby actually needs the formula. Some babies are just slow gainers. It is recommended that they are gaining 4oz weekly at your babies age, but sometimes (this happened with my daughter) they don't gain anything and sometimes they lose weight. The questions you should ask yourself are "does my baby look healthy?" i.e.bright eyed, alert when awake, move well. and is she latched on correctly? Is she nursing frequently enough?

Clearly women have different fat contents of their milk, as some exclusively bf babies are huge and some are tiny. But as long as you have enough milk, the content is fine. Are you or your husband smaller?

It kind of doesn't sound like your doctor is very intelligent about breastfeeding, maybe you could find another doctor who is more knowledgeable. Your baby is gaining weight, even if it's not a lot right? Also, the weight recommendations are GENERALLY for bottle fed babies.

I wish you the best of luck, my dd exclusively nursed for 9 months and has always been small, but she is smart, happy, and agile. If you believe in your heart that your baby is fine with just your milk and without supplemental feedings, you should follow your instinct.

Also, dandelion and nettle infusion are known to improve breast milk quality...Buy it in leaf form at the health food store and pour 1 quart boiling water over 1oz. leaf and let steep covered for 2 hours. You can add honey to make it taste better. Drink 1-2 quarts a day. I would stop supplemental feedings after a week or so to see if baby is gaining better.

Sarah


----------



## Electra375 (Oct 2, 2002)

The one thing that I wished I had known about w/ #1 was the Supplemental Nurser System and SNS. I could have had nipple simulation, which increases supply and given him sustainance to keep him from comfortable (he screamed).

So, my advice would be get an SNS to keep simulating your breast while breastfeeding and giving your baby some formula since it seemed like your supply maybe down a bit.

Also get in touch with a IBCLC Lactation Consultant and a La Leche League group for support.

You can do it, it will not be a piece of cake, but the end result will be worth it all.


----------



## Shecky (Jul 15, 2004)

thanks to all for your replies

I contacted a LLL leader in my town and she has responded.

one big problem with demand feeding is that my baby rarely cries to be fed. he is a very happy, alert and awake baby during the day, and he sleeps from about mid-night until 8 or 9 AM. he does this on his own; I didn't do anything. there are days where if I waited for his cue to feed him, we could go six hours between. and if not for the the weight issue, you wouldn't know there was a problem.

now I am supplementing with formula after he feeds at the breast. hopefully once he gets some weight on, I can focus more on trying to get my supply back up. I am confused about where to start, though, b/c I hear different things from different people. some folks say to feed all on one breast, which is what I have been doing all along. others say to switch hit. well, I guess I will have to work it out somehow.

thanks for your help.


----------



## Shecky (Jul 15, 2004)

oh, and yes, I think my ped is pretty much of an idiot at this point, but we just moved here to Georgia in June, and efforts to find a better ped have been hampered by the lack of friends or connections in this area. I am kind of stuck for now, because any other ped I go to could be just as lousy.


----------



## mamaley (Mar 18, 2002)

i had the VERY same thing happen to me. i dropped the pediatrician because she said baby had failure to thrive after she looked at the baby on my lap--did not even examine her!--and told me i must give her formula. i asked her to examine the baby and she took it all back.









so i changed pediatricians and went to a lactation consultant. she recommended taking blessed thistle capsules and fenugreek capsules--i believe it was 3 of each 3 times a day. it really helped my supply!

good luck to you.







i know this was so stressful for me.


----------



## charmarty (Jan 27, 2002)

holding my breath for you mama


----------



## sweetest (May 6, 2004)

I went through the weight gain saga, to only learn later about the use of an IV during labor inflating the birth weight.

My visit to a lactation consultant made all the differnce in the world, I wish I hadnt waited until I was in panic mode to do it. I made up the price of the visit in the cost of forumla dd did not have to get


----------



## shelbean91 (May 11, 2002)

If you have to give formula, I highly recommend using the SNS, so your breasts are still getting stimulation to increase supply and/or fingerfeeding the formula, so your ds doesn't get nipple confusion.


----------



## RachelGS (Sep 29, 2002)

Oh, hon, you're not stuck. Please let the mamas here assist you in finding a better doctor. It's an act of advocacy for your sweet baby. Post here or to Finding Your Tribe, and you'll get some help. I know it's confusing. I switched peds over a breastfeeding issue, too, and I know the anxiety . It feels like a scary thing to do. Let me tell you from someone on the other side of the fence that it is FINE. Your old doctor will not chase you down and scold you. Having a new doctor who supports and encourages your nursing relationship feels amazing. Your child will be healthier and you will be less confused and frightened. I promise.


----------



## liseux (Jul 3, 2004)

I hate to tell you this, but you may want to wake him up at least once at night to nurse. Slow weight gainers really need to be feeding every 2 hours in the day, every 3 at night. Nursing when you are napping with baby and nursing at night really help increase your supply too, like DaryLLL said.

Also, try to make sure he doesn`t get a pacifier, all sucking needs can be satisfied from you, this will also help your supply. At least for the 1st 3 months, pacifiers can create issues. Good luck to you, I went through this too & it will work out!


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

i was going to suggest waking him to feed as well - babies who aren't getting enough calories often "forget" to cue to feed, especially if they are good natured little ones. i went through the supplementing every feeding thing too with ds, and it was a downward spiral because no one bothered to tell me to pump after every feeding. please please please do this - it will tell your body to make more milk, and you can also use the milk you pump to supplement. btw, it all worked out in the end for us - ds is now almost for and still occaisionally nursing. i ended up going cold turkey on the supplements, but i wouldn't recommend that unless you're under the care of an LC. ds was really starting to chunk up, so i was confident that i could drop them and do a major round the clock nurse in to up my supply. hang in there mama - you can do this!


----------



## Electra375 (Oct 2, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shecky*
now I am supplementing with formula after he feeds at the breast. hopefully once he gets some weight on, I can focus more on trying to get my supply back up. I am confused about where to start, though, b/c I hear different things from different people. some folks say to feed all on one breast, which is what I have been doing all along. others say to switch hit. well, I guess I will have to work it out somehow.

Okay, I have to say, waiting till he gets some weight on to then focus on your supply will have you formula feeding him exclusively in a very short amount of time. And I do not mean to sound short or cruel, it happend to me and I suffered deep depression and cry about it to this day b/c I didn't know what I know now. No woman should have to endure such heartache if they truly want to exclusively BF. Please if you truly desire to bf him exclusively then read the following advice and take it to heart to think on it...

1) see an IBCLC, I can not repeat myself enough, if $$ is an issue, the hospital you delivered at should have bf services free of charge

2) invest the $30 or so in a SNS, this is key to increasing your supply. A Supplemental Nurser System holds formula or pumped BM and has a tube that is placed next to the breast. As the infant simulates the aerola by nursing which increases your milksupply, he is getting additional nurishment via the tube.

3) Mother's Milk Tea by Traditional Medicinals, some don't like the taste, I learned to like it. Local herbalist may also have milk supply teas. www.greenbrierherbalist.com has Lotsa Milk Tea and it really works great. These herbal teas to be effective need to be drank at least 3X per day (4 is ideal).

4) Marshmellow root added to an herbal tea has claims of making milk "fatter" -- do not know if there is much truth to it, but I did it anyway.

5) feed you baby every 3 hours. Example: nurse L till empty feeling or baby is done, if baby wants to nurse more switch to R. Next nursing start w/ the breast he last fed on, say he didn't move to the R, then start L and then move to R, next nursing start R (2X per breast, this has worked wonders for me and I wish I had listened to this advice w/ ds#2)

Lastly, something I did that may or may not be advisable (follow your instinct)... I was supplementing for the first wk w/ ds#2. After my 1st c/s my milk did not come in (and I didn't know what I know now) and after my 2nd c/s my milk came in after 5 days. I was giving him 50/50 formula water, 1 scoop is for 2oz of water, I made that 4oz of water. I did this to give him a full stomach after nursing him, yet I wanted him to be hungry to nurse again in 2 hours. Full formula holds babies much longer than breastmilk, formula babies are scheduled every 4 hours b/c of this. Breastmilk digest in 20 minutes, so a BF baby should nurse more frequently say at infancy every 3 hours or less.

You will come across conflicting information on BFing and it is sad to say that even LLL leaders do not say the same thing and some of the advice is bad advice (got some of that once). I've even gotten information that conflicts from the hospital LC verse the private IBCLC that I hired. The information the IBCLC had made more logical sense, so I took that to try first.

The Womanly Art of Breastfeeding is pretty good, I wish I had read it in depth rather than skimming throw it. The Nursing Mother's Companion is okay.

Best wishes to you and your ds.


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shecky*
I am confused about where to start, though, b/c I hear different things from different people. some folks say to feed all on one breast, which is what I have been doing all along. others say to switch hit. well, I guess I will have to work it out somehow.

Switch nursing is supposed to help build supply and is recommended when you have a sleepy baby who loses interest in the breast quickly.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kellymom site*
Switch nurse. Switch sides 3 or more times during each feeding, every time that baby falls asleep, switches to "comfort" sucking, or loses interest. Use each side at least twice per feeding. Use breast compression to keep baby feeding longer. For good instructions on how to do this, see Dr. Jack Newman's Protocol to increase intake of breastmilk by the baby. This can be particularly helpful for sleepy or distractible babies.

http://www.kellymom.com/bf/supply/low-supply.html

Good luck to you!

ETA: I had to offer my baby the breast more than she seemed to want it. I woke her up at night too. Eventually she became fine at waking up and nursing at night, you know, once she was a year or so. Gotta love it!


----------



## AnnMarie (May 21, 2002)

JMO, but I wouldn't give any formula. I'd just try to BF more often. A lot of doctors are morons when it comes to BFing. If you give formula you are going to lose your milk supply and before you know it you won't be BF at all anymore. Take it from someone that's been there done that before.








s I hope it all works out.


----------



## Ravin (Mar 19, 2002)

My DD kept losing weight in the early weeks, so I had to do some supplementing. It took 3 tries to get off supplements. When it finally worked, I cut them back gradually. I supplemented only after every other feeding, then cut out supplementing at night, then finally with ped's okay cut them altogether. By then she was only getting 2 oz. twice a day so it wasn't much (this was at 5 wks), and a week later she'd gained a little.

Going longer on one side, putting the baby in the sling w/ your breast so he's got access all the time whether he actually wants or not might get him to decide he wants it more. My DD was physically attached to me 24/7. We slept together at night and during the day she was in the sling. She nursed every 45 min. to 2 hrs during the day and every 3-4 at night and for as long as she wanted, and I basically switched breasts every couple of hours when the one she was on felt empty and the other one felt ready to explode. I also "let down" into a towel with the full one to let some of that thin milk go.

I couldn't afford to go to a lactation specialist, but w/ support from here and a couple of LLL leaders I got it worked out. Part of it was DD took a while to learn to latch properly, and part of it was supply imbalance.

Hang in there. I'd offer the breast every hour during the day and every 2-3 at night if I was you, stay a couple of feedings on each breast and let him feed on demand w/ the offers.

Also, when we finally went off the bottles it was by losing them totally and supplementing w/ a medicine dropper. Bottles are easy, a dropper is annoying, so DD quickly developed a preference for nursing longer rather than having me give her droppers full of formula! She'd nurse until she seemed to be done, then I'd give her a few oz of formula via dropper, and another chance to nurse, etc. Her latch (and my sore tortured nipples) quickly improved when the bottles went away!


----------



## beanma (Jan 6, 2002)

i highly recommend dr jack newman's advice. he has a great book called "the ultimate breastfeeding answer book" or something like that. you can find some of his handouts here -- http://www.kellymom.com/newman/index.html. if you are really concerned about the fat content of your milk you can try breast compressions to make sure that baby gets the most of the hind milk (the fattier milk). dr jack has info on that here -- http://www.kellymom.com/newman/breas...ion_01-03.html . i agree that if you need to supplement you should really investigate using an SNS or LactAid. i have heard too many horror stories of mom's who were told they had to supplement and then lost their supply entirely.

www.kellymom.com is a great site and has a lot of info on increasing your supply, too. i would recommend initiating nursing at least every two hours during the day -- maybe more -- and definitely waking him up at night to nurse. *nursing frequently is the best thing you can do to increase your supply.* if he falls asleep nursing hold him and allow him to continue to nurse while sleeping. even if he's just doing the little flutter sucks you may get more letdowns while he's sleep nursing. my first nursed all the time and always fell asleep nursing and i always had letdowns while she was sleeping. other things you can do to increase your supply have been mentioned but i'll second them -- plenty of fluid, fenugreek, mother's milk tea, oatmeal, and oatmilk (i used to put it on my cereal -- really noticed when i switched to a different milk).

hth and nurse, nurse, nurse!

p.p.s. you might also have him evaluated for physical problems that can cause a bad latch like tongue tie or a high palate.

p.p.p.s. get a new ped! post in the georgia section of finding your tribe!


----------



## nichole (Feb 9, 2004)

i think you have gotten some good advice. especially from darylll. i agree you should offer both breasts- just make sure your dc is finished (comes off on their own) before switching. my son had to nurse way more than every 2 hours during the day. if he was awake their was a good chance he was on my boob! i also like the advice of wearing him in a sling and cosleeping. your milk is good, but you may need to put your baby to the breast more often to boost your supply. could you supplement w/ expressed breastmilk instead of formula? the extra pumping (w/ a good double electric pump) would be good for your supply too. this must be very overwhelming for you. keep us updated and GO SEE THAT LACTATION CONSULTANT!


----------



## huggerwocky (Jun 21, 2004)

oh boy...don't get me started on doctors and their excellent ( ha ha) education during their studies on nutrition







:







:







:







:

First of all, ALL breastmilk has the same content of fat and sugar and protein and whatever regardless of what the mother eats or doesn't eat.ALWAYS.If she doesn't eat enough she will produce less milk, but the milk she does produce will be PERFECT...ok?








The only things that vary regarding nutrition are the things that might cause gas etc...but that does not influence the nutrition of breastmilk.Since you are eating well and your baby isn;t doing too bad I can only suggest offering feeding more often and you eating even more....maybe a fatty chocolate smoothie/shake every morning?


----------



## huggerwocky (Jun 21, 2004)

giving formula is just wrong because it doesn't increase your milk supply,nursing more often does!

I'd like to give the doctor a piece of my mind...


----------



## starlite (Nov 7, 2004)

Yeah - confusing, hey!

The idea is to drain each breast completely before offering the other. If you leave a breast half full it will not 'refill' itself properly and your babywill have missed out on the "hind milk".

Notice how breastmilk in a glass left standing kind of seperates into 2 layers? There's a creamy layer and there's a watery layer. "Hind milk" just reffers to the creamy layer that usually flows after the water stuff and is really important as this is where the fat contents of your milk will be found. I always let ds drain one breast and then offer him the other. This might work for you too. If the other breast is refused and the first breast is drained, offer the full breast you didn't use last feed and when this feeding cycle has finished - offer the other. Your bub will give you the clues that they are full!

I agree. You really need to enlist the help of the experts here - maybe a lactational consultant? Don't do this on your own and you must consider alternatives to supplementing as rebuilding supply later on is not as easy as it sounds!!!


----------



## Shecky (Jul 15, 2004)

I appreciate the advice. thanks.

I did post in the GA tribe thread several months ago and didn't have much success finding a ped near me. there is one in Atlanta that everyone goes to, but he's kind of far for us, so I went with one nearer.

thanks again for the advice.


----------



## ashleep (Jul 20, 2004)

shecky, where in GA are you? I have agreat recommendation if you're near the chattanooga area.


----------



## sunsetmama (Nov 10, 2004)

i really think you need to nurse your baby way more often. I was shocked to hear how long he sleeps! i know its nice to get a break and we new moms need the rest but....you really need to wake your baby and feed every two hours or less right now. your body will respond and supply will meet demand. trust your body, please, all you need is to nurse like crazy. ive been there and this is the advise given to me and it worked. consider it your #1 job/priority/goal to feed your baby round the clock. let all else fall away for a while until this is resolved and your baby is gaining well. i think that youve gotten lots of good advise here. especially about letting the baby drain the breast then offer the second side if still hungry. keep up the good work you are a great mom and you are giving your child a wonderful gift.


----------



## Shecky (Jul 15, 2004)

I am in Kennesaw, which I think is nowhere near Chatanooga.


----------



## becca011906 (Mar 29, 2004)

how far is the extra drive to the ped that was recomened??? I was taking my first baby to a dr close by b/c i just though i could deal with her being dumb about bf, but after she told me at his 9 month check up to give him whole milk and stop waisting my time bf, i had had it. I drive 1 hour one way to take all three of my kids to a better dr. It's worth it IMO. Especially with your first baby you need support from a ped!!!


----------



## greyskye (Oct 21, 2004)

lactation consultant: call the maternity ward at the hospital they with talk to you for free.

book: milk, money, and madness

they say just as the who does that even malnoursihed women have nearly the same composition of breast milk.

feed your baby at least ever two hours. drop the formula. what BS. drop the ped. Idiot.

there is a difference in content of hindmilk, foremilk....did they run some sort of diagnostic test?

babies gain weight at different times. i gained 35 pounds during preg. lost 25 of it after about 10 days...i have no idea how much i weigh now.

i judge weight and health by how i feel.

do you feel healthy?

just breast feed...if you cant every 2 hours than pump and have some one else. . your doing great.

has anyone else heard about rubbing flax seed oil into a baby's skin? i dont think this is necessary unless they are over a year if at all?


----------



## Benji'sMom (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm sure I'm just repeating what everyone else has said, but there's no such thing as skim breastmilk. Your fat content is just how it should be. Your doctor is an idiot when it comes to the breast. Don't listen to him. There are women in 3rd world countries who have inadequate food to eat and they feed their babies just fine, so there's no reason for your doctor to think you can't do the same.


----------



## Shecky (Jul 15, 2004)

she (the ped) based her opinion on how much fat is on top after my milk has settled into layers. my milk has a very small layer, perhaps 2 dimes thick in a 2 oz container. I did notice that before there was more in the fat layer, so it sounded plausible when she said it.

anyway, I have talked to my mid-wife's nurse and also the lact. consultant at the hospital, and now I at least have a plan of attack. I know most of you say to drop the supplement, but his weight concerns me too much. he gained his birth weight back in less than 12 days and at one month he was 9 lbs 5 oz. now at two months he is 9 lbs 3 oz, so he not only isn't gaining, but has actually lost weight. I don't think he is just a 'slow gainer' b/c of this weight loss I have to think there is a problem of some sort. if he doesn't start gaining on formula supplements, then at least we will know to look further. I have started waking him up in the night and am also feeding on the breast every two hours or so, and hopefully for the time being that will work at getting the supply up. I am also going to try pumping between to stimulate milk production.

would love a new ped, and will look, but I am not optimistic. I tried really hard to find a bf friendly one before I gave birth. the one that everyone on these boards reccommended is just too far- with traffic, I could end up driving two hours each way to see him. I don't think that would do if my baby were sick. anyway, like I said, I intend to keep looking.

thanks again for all the support and help. I will keep you all informed. THANKS!


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

I think that is an excellent plan. Not good to not use supplements until you get him gaining well. He may have been sleeping so long at night becuase of the undernourishment. It can be hard with a laid back baby to go with feeding on cue, as they may not cue!

Good job working with the LC and the nurse.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:

she (the ped) based her opinion on how much fat is on top after my milk has settled into layers. my milk has a very small layer, perhaps 2 dimes thick in a 2 oz container. I did notice that before there was more in the fat layer, so it sounded plausible when she said it.
Thats an extreamly inexact science, I have to say. Your body probably responds to a pump very differently than to your baby.

I have to second the idea that you *have* to nurse more often. I would go no more than 5 hours at night (since baby is already a month old) and otherwise try to nurse every 1.5 or so. It should really help the supply issue. If you have someone to help with the baby and a good pump, try to pump a few times during the day. Have you cut back on bottles at all (so baby gets all suckling at the breast)?


----------



## Shecky (Jul 15, 2004)

I have no one to help...it's just me b/c we moved here and have yet to really make friends. my husband works 11 hour days, plus driving time...it is mostly just me, so I pump when I can.

I have cut back on the formula bottles a little. I am trying to get him to eat more often and the formula holds him too long.

question: how soon after I pump can I feed him again? is an hour enough time for more milk to come in?


----------



## Mrs Dimples (Apr 17, 2004)

You feed him any time you want. If you just pumped, if you just nursed, whatever. Waiting for your breasts to "fill" is a recipe for low supply. If he looks at you sideways, you just stick him on the boob.







If he creates the demand, the supply will be there. It is hard to trust that this will be the case, especially when our society is so interested in counting ounces of formula and ounces of baby and ounces and hours and minutes and this and that. The amount/type/content of milk that you pump is NOT necessarily equivalent to the amount of milk that you produce and that your baby has access to. There are so many factors that go into pumping results, there is just no way to draw any conclusions whatsoever from it. Trust your body. Your baby was gaining well at the beginning, I KNOW you can do this. Some women truly do have low milk supply, this is not a myth, it does happen but low supply is FAR more often brought on by outside factors such as overscheduling, crap doctor advice, nosy MILs, etc.







Trust yourself, mama, if your baby is sucking and there's not much in there then your body will go, "hey now, this baby wants to eat and we're running low, guess we better get this show on the road!" If your baby is laid-back it could be some combo of temperment and/or malnourishment, like DaryLLL said. It's kind of a vicious cycle for some babies. If he's not asking to eat then you just remind him. Seriously, get a sling and just stick him in there or just lay in bed and eat bon-bons and nurse him until your're both blue in the face.







It's not always easy to just sit around and focus on this one thing, but hell, neither is pumping, for sure, and neither is washing bottles and buying formula, right? You are doing great to seek out advice and you have definitely come to the right place. This might be hard in this moment, but if you stick it out and just follow your mama instincts, it will be so easy one day and you will be SO glad you did what you knew to be right. Keep us updated, please!


----------



## mom2tig99Nroo03 (Apr 24, 2003)

"question: how soon after I pump can I feed him again? is an hour enough time for more milk to come in?"

as soon as you move the pump shields out of the way









a lactating breast is never truly "empty"


----------



## nichole (Feb 9, 2004)

like everyone else said you don't have to wait for your breasts to "fill" back up. i would put a tall glass of water and snacks next to your favorite chair or your bed. have remotes, magazines, or laptop nearby. just relax and nurse and your supply will increase. i would put him at the breast as much as he would accept it. my babe would suckle and suckle and suckle. he might have a few minutes of awake time w/ daddy or playing on his activity mat while i took a shower, but next thing i knew he wanted the booby again.

i think your game plan is excellent!

you can keep the same dr but just make sure the breastfeeding advice comes from a lactation consultant.

The Womanly Art of Breastfeeding is a good book.

are you using a pasci by the way?

the family bed is great. taking a nap together or just watching some tv in bed while nursing will help. your body needs rest to make milk.

i'm sry you don't have a lot of help. maybe you can join a mom's group like mommy and me. i met some moms and we are able to help eachother. or maybe you could meet some moms at a la leche league meeting.

pls keep us posted. your baby is lucky that you are being so proactive.


----------



## starlite (Nov 7, 2004)

Just a thought ... do you have mastitis or are you pregnant again? These factors interrupt breastfeeding. Mastitis is hard to diagnose ... you need to 'feel' your breasts and check for lumps that feel like a peice of rope. Or you can get a doctor to check for this.

Pregnancy interupts the hormonal levels and supply can decrease/dry up (although frequent nursing can help curb this) and it is B/S that you can't get pregnant while nursing ... my mother concieved my brother







while I was at the boob and I had to go on bottles when she lost her supply. 'Ol Wives tales! (There is an element of truth in it as supposedly breast feeding produces hormonal changes that may act as a natural contraception for some women but not all.) Don't count on it that you wont get pregnant while you are breastfeeding!!!!!!!!!

Another thought ... my ds lost a kilo and I was in the exact same position as you with the breast feeding experience. I was so concerned about his weight that I supplemented with formula and lost my supply as well as developed mastitis. I agonised for many months and ds was nursing CONSTANTLY (couldn't have a shower wothout him howling for the boob!) and both of us became very frustrated.









He would scream, latch and suckle abit, pull of and scream some more before repeating this neverending process. He needed food. I needed time out.

I felt so terribly guilty and like a complete failure when I couldn't feed my son and I hopelessly gave up.







: I wish now that I had of stuck things out a little longer. Although my son and I are very close and loving, we lost that special 'bond' and he would preffer dad to give him the bottles. Oh my golly, I cried and felt rejected - but maybe he felt this way when I gave up nursing? Who knows. I loved breastfeeding him and I only got to do it for 4 months.

After his weight improved (I'd been expressing anyway in an attempt to save my supply) I tried to re initiate the breast feeding relationship - but bottles were easier for him and he would suckle for less than a minute and cry for a bottle. Oh boy, did that have me in tears. I felt like such a failure, so I know what your going through.

Just make sure you are alright and have your health checked. Sometimes maternal illness can affect supply - or if bub get's sick and goes off nursing for a few feeding cycles ... you have got to express as the more you use the more you make.

Please don't feel terrible, it's ok to feel down about this situation but remember to remind yourself that you are a good mummy and you are doing your best!







Thinking of you .. know it's hard to be in new town with hubby hard at work - BTDT and still not considered a 'local' yet and ds is 2.5!!!!

With love from starlite


----------



## JanetF (Oct 31, 2004)

YES! To what everyone else says! Feed, feed, feed, and why do you need a paed anyway? In Australia we have so-called Maternal Child Health Nurses who weigh babies and tell women the same crap as your doc. I went once and decided it was crap and never went back. Now I find myself constantly reassuring other women about exac.tly the. stuff you're saying. It's criminal that they're allowed to spout this rubbish!
You can do this! You and your babe can work it out just fine!
Hugs,
J
PS I weighed my son for the first time in 6 months yesterday and he's only gained about a kilo. But he's in perfect condition & much taller LOL
& helping me type ;-)


----------



## Shecky (Jul 15, 2004)

Hi all,

thanks for the support! I saw the lactation consultant today and she was super helpful, if only to put my mind at ease. Jamie weighed in at 10 lbs 1 oz, so I feel much better that he is gaining. she weighed him before and after I nursed, and the bad news is that my milk supply is sad and lonely. he only got a little over an ounce from me. so, we formulated a plan to increase supply. hopefully it will start kicking in. we can't afford an electric pump right now, so it looks like I will have to rely on the hand pump for now...well, that and the baby (she said his latch and sucking are both good, by the way). so....we're on our way.

now if I could just find some hip breastfeeding clothes that won't break the bank.

thanks again for everyone's help.


----------



## Electra375 (Oct 2, 2002)

I'm really surprised that a supplemental nurser system (SNS) was not recommended.
I keep repeating myself here, but if you can't afford an electric pump (and many of us can't) the $30 or so for an SNS is a bargin.
Please look into the SNS, it will increase your supply and help bonding.


----------



## clovergirl (Dec 1, 2001)

yeah, did the LC mention using a SNS or Lact-Aid to supplement at the breast? i think it would be a good option for you because if you offer it to him after he has "drained" the breast it would keep him suckling longer which would should help boost your supply.
also, if it were me i would wake the baby up to nurse at least once during the night. an 8-9hr stretch without nursing is not a good thing for a baby with slow weight gain. it also might be hurting your supply.
i truly hope you get things start getting better soon! you sound like a very dedicated and loving mama.


----------



## shelbean91 (May 11, 2002)

I have to agree with the SNS, especially if his latch is good. By the time we figured out ds1 was having problems, his latch was so bad he couldn't latch at all and kept working the tube out of his mouth- we ended up fingerfeeding instead.

If you're supplementing, it's not the end of the world IF you're working to get back to the breast. The easiest way to do this is by using the SNS- check ebay- I got mine for $25ppd. Also, if you are having to use formula, I would recommend Good Start as it does digest faster than enfamil or similac. I know many here are against Nestle, but if you're trying to get back to the breast, it's important to use a formula that only 'lasts' 2-3 hrs instead of 4-6 hrs.


----------



## Jordansmommy (May 26, 2004)

Many hospitals will also rent you a high-grade electric pump. The cost is around $1 a day for most places (less than you'd spend on formula supplements, no?)

The hand pump just doesn't give you the same results. Electric gives you the advantage of pumping both breasts at the same time which, aside from being waaaaaaaay more efficient, stimulates your hormone levels much better.

And then you can supplement with your own milk in addition to increasing supply









Re: clothes that are good for breastfeeding... there are tons of good posts here about that topic, but consensus seems to be that a tank top with slits cut into it worn under normal shirts or sweaters is the cheapest way to go. Covers the belly/ skin and keeps you warm.


----------



## mum2 4 (Feb 20, 2004)

Some babies seem content to just drift along and never ask to feed while others are demanding more every hour or so... Sometimes Mom needs to do some demand feeding by setting the timer and offering a feeding every two - 3hours during the day and at least once at night. A few weeks on this routine should up your supply if you are drinking something with each feeding and meals to equal 3 quarts a day. A daily bowl of oatmeal and some oatmeal cookies to munch on will also upgrade your dietary needs.
If your baby is not nursing long enough to get the richer hind milk, he needs to have at least several long nursings a day ( like take a nap together and let him suckle as he sleeps and watch TV and nurse all evening)This will help get your heart and breathing rates more in sync so you are intune with feedings.
Some babies do well switch nursing - bf one one side, switch to the other and then back to first side for a long finish.This gives the first breast time to make additional milk for some extra calories and the long session provides time for extra hind milk as well.
You may also find a quick trip to the Breastfeeding Boot Camp posted on fourfriends.com/abrw/ helpful to you both. Its an at home-time out to boost milk supply and encourage baby to be content nursing. The Weekend mini-camp routine is posted on the message board...


----------



## Nate (Sep 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shecky*
the bad news is that my milk supply is sad and lonely. he only got a little over an ounce from me. so, we formulated a plan to increase supply. hopefully it will start kicking in.

Shecky--haven't read all the replies to this. Is nutrition part of your plan? Oatmeal is a great galactagogue--eat oatmeal in the morning. Eat Cheerios for a snack. Eat oatmeal cookies for dessert. Do NOT go on the Atkins plan. Eat a balanced diet.

There are also lots of herbs you can take--fenugreek, More Milk tinctures, etc. If you don't have info on herbs & diet, please re-post--I had supply issues due to a reduction, and for a while was a font of knowledge on the subject. I could probably find all the info again easily, but if you already have it I won't bother.

Good luck. So stressful...


----------



## Jen123 (Mar 16, 2004)

Your child is gaining weight , growing and actively nursing ? Is your child hitting all the developmental strides ? Drink tons of water (as you know , drinking cows milk does not produce human milk) and let your worries go. Doctors don't know what they are talking about half the time anyway. As for me , I couldn't use a pump. Hand or electronic. Weighing my child before and after feeding is like putting in a really good workout and then step on the scales. I'm not going to see an immediate decrease in my weight. If your baby is growing normally , pooping normally , and reaching developmental guidelines.... ignore the doc.


----------



## Shecky (Jul 15, 2004)

holy cow! so oatmeal helps you produce milk? I love oatmeal cookies, and when my mom was here during the first two weeks, she baked a bunch and put some in the freezer. so I was eating lots of oatmeal at first, but then my stash ran out, and I haven't bought any since. but now that I know, I will go buy some tomorrow. I also ran out of oatmeal proper, which was my mid-day snack in the first weeks, and haven't remembered to buy more. I am so all over the oatmeal thing. woo hoo- I love oatmeal raisen cookies!


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

I just read this thread and it sounds like you have a decent plan set out. On finding a doc (or anything else)...have you been to a LLL meeting? Maybe go to one near you and ask the mamas there?


----------



## captain optimism (Jan 2, 2003)

I don't understand why any doctor thinks that if the baby isn't gaining that it's a problem with the milk, I thought that had been totally debunked. The problem isn't the content of the milk, but how often the baby is nursing and how much he is getting with each feeding. It's particularly important for the baby to get the nutritious hindmilk. This is all about your nursing technique: how often you nurse, how long, etc. For the doctor to think it's the content of your milk because of how the milk looks--has she never read a book in her life? Really!

It's true that you can improve your supply by eating well, but as everyone here has said, the key is for the baby to nurse often and to nurse well. If the baby is weak from not getting enough food then he won't latch on and suck strong, and you can get in a vicious cycle of the lack of demand creating a lack of supply. This is the most likely reason to have low supply--if you have had a breast reduction or have poly-cystic ovary syndrome, those are organic causes for low supply, but for most women low supply is caused by low demand.

Your International Board-Certified Lactation Consultant (IBCLC) should know how you can supplement in a way that doesn't totally destroy the baby's ability to latch, using finger feeding or the SNS (supplemental nursing system). You can get through this and your baby can come away from this the super-nurser of the world! You can nurse him to the point that he looks like a butterball! I hope you found someone who will really back you up. You can do this!


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jen123*
Your child is gaining weight , growing and actively nursing ? Is your child hitting all the developmental strides ? Drink tons of water (as you know , drinking cows milk does not produce human milk) and let your worries go. Doctors don't know what they are talking about half the time anyway. As for me , I couldn't use a pump. Hand or electronic. Weighing my child before and after feeding is like putting in a really good workout and then step on the scales. I'm not going to see an immediate decrease in my weight. If your baby is growing normally , pooping normally , and reaching developmental guidelines.... ignore the doc.

Um, Jen? It is obvious you have not read the whole thread. Her baby had lost a lb this month. Regained his birthweight and had been losing since.

She is right to be worried.


----------



## mamajama (Oct 12, 2002)

Shecky,
I just want to say I am struck by your positive attitude. That will get you through if nothing else!! Congratulations on being such a wonderful Mother to that lucky babe. Keep us posted. Enjoy your cookies!!


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shecky*
thanks to all for your replies

I contacted a LLL leader in my town and she has responded.

one big problem with demand feeding is that my baby rarely cries to be fed. he is a very happy, alert and awake baby during the day, and he sleeps from about mid-night until 8 or 9 AM. he does this on his own; I didn't do anything. there are days where if I waited for his cue to feed him, we could go six hours between. and if not for the the weight issue, you wouldn't know there was a problem.

now I am supplementing with formula after he feeds at the breast. hopefully once he gets some weight on, I can focus more on trying to get my supply back up. I am confused about where to start, though, b/c I hear different things from different people. some folks say to feed all on one breast, which is what I have been doing all along. others say to switch hit. well, I guess I will have to work it out somehow.

thanks for your help.


Well wake that baby up woman!!!!! feed every two hours AROUND THE CLOCK even if your baby doesn't cry or act hungry, offer the breast at least every two hours, maybe even more often during the day!!!!!!


----------



## Nate (Sep 3, 2003)

Shecky, have you looked at Kellymom.com for info? It's a wealth of information!

http://www.kellymom.com/bf/supply/low-supply.html
http://www.kellymom.com/babyconcerns..._increase.html
http://www.kellymom.com/herbal/milksupply/index.html
http://www.kellymom.com/newman/low_m...col_01-03.html


----------



## Shecky (Jul 15, 2004)

hello all

things are looking up and thanks to all who offered advice and help. i am pumping four ounces now, so I know the supply is back up (must have been the oatmeal raisen cookies), and baby is gaining again.we have made an appointment with a new ped who is referred by a friend from yoga, so it looks as if we are on the right track. thanks for being supportive!


----------



## Nate (Sep 3, 2003)

Oatmeal cookies cure all sorts of problems!









Seriously, thanks for the update. I was actually thinking about you this wkd., wondering how things are going, and was planning to post & ask... 4 oz. is phenomenal! Great job, Mama...









When you need inspiration, take a look at the extended breast feeding forum for good stories (and good vibes!). I just posted my own nursing funny there...


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

Yay Shecky!


----------



## Mrs Dimples (Apr 17, 2004)

Glad to hear it, mama.







Keep us posted!


----------



## hipumpkins (Jul 25, 2003)

Just chimiing in at the last minute to congratualte you for being determined. I read your thread and it is an inspiration. Enjoy those cookies.


----------



## becca011906 (Mar 29, 2004)

That's so awsome!!! Glad things worked out always great to see another mama work though bf problems rather then just giving up as i was told to do many times with my first baby!!!


----------



## lactationmom (Aug 13, 2002)

(in a Homer Simpson voice)....COOKIES...UMMMM....COoooooKiieeessss :LOL

Great job Shecky, hang in there and keep up the great work, your baby will thank you!


----------



## Jordansmommy (May 26, 2004)

Congrats on getting the supply back up!







Let us know how your baby does!

This thread was both saddening and cheering to me at the same time. While the OP did have reason for concern, I HATE that the immediate response from the pediatrician is to denigrate the quality of a woman's milk rather than trying to work with her on supply and latch. IMO pediatricians should be required to go through IBCLC training every year. Clearly the lack of certification doesn't stop them from giving advice







so they might as well be informed.

And while we're at it, how about a class on infant sleep patterns, gentle disclipline...







:


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

for sticking it out and and for the increased milk supply.


----------



## binxsmom (Jun 14, 2004)

i joined this thread late but thought i'd chime in anyway. first off, congratulations on your recent success! woo-hooo. you have received some great advice from mamas on this board. i am by no means an expert but i can share my experiences with you.

i experienced the same thing with both of my children. my son went from 50th percentile to 10th percentile. i pumped and supplemented ebm for 4 months. my daughter is following in the exact pattern. just very, very slow to gain.

i worked with my ped who regularly checked her weight. at one point, my ped made the same comment about my bm not being fatty enough and suggested formula. instead i did a bit of reasearch. i found a recent study (can't remember the name or college that conducted it) that showed that the content of breastmilk changed throughout the nursing session as well as throughout the day. so, your ped could have looked at your breatmilk during a non-fatty part of the day. make sense?

what worked for us.....dr. jack newman's breast compression techniques. basically, you massage/compress your breast during nursing sessions. when i did this, my little girl gained one beautiful ounce per day. within a week, our ped was satisfied. you might give it a shot. it worked for us. the first time i tried it, i compressed WAY too hard and my boobs ended up partially bruised so go easy on yourself.

take care, mama!


----------

